# Cooler Master Seidon 240V -  Erfahrungen ?



## xNEROx (17. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Liebe PC Gemeinde.

Ich hab das Angebot bekommen günstig eine Cooler Master Seidon 240V gebraucht zu kaufen. 

Nun ist meine Frage, hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?(Montage, Kühlleistung, Lautstärke) Ich habe bisher sehr durchwachsene Aussagen dazu gelesen/gesehen.

Das wäre auch meine erste AiO, bisher hatte ich immer Towerkühler.

Grüße Nero


----------



## eva103 (18. Dezember 2017)

ein LUFTKÜHLER = 1.sicher, 2.wartungs frei, 3.billiger, hält ewig. z.B Scythe Mugen 5 neu.


----------

